# ماهو أفضل تخصص للماجستير فالهندسة الكيميائية



## aanalis (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أناخريجة هندسة كيميائية وأود إكمال دراستي للحصول على الماجستير 
ولكي في حيرة من أمري في إختيار التخصص لأنها في نظري كل التخصصات ,,,
مهمة وممتعة للدراسة فأرجو من الزملاء الذين لهم دراية وخبرة إرشادي ونصحي .
وسأكون شاكرة لكم


----------



## ZEINABKM (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته

لماذا لا تحاولي ان تكون دراستك مفيدة للجميع مثل حل مشاكل البيئة

هندسة بيئية ففيها كل التخصصات مطلوبة ومؤثرة


----------



## NIHEDKILANI (14 يناير 2010)

les energies renouvelables, capteur a chemine


----------



## محمد 122 (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
التخصص الذي تريدين استكمال دراسة الماجستير يعتمد على اولا مدى تقبلك للموضوع وثانيا مدى الامكانيات المتاحة للبحث العلمي في الجامعة التي سوف تسجلين فيها وفي رايي الشخصي اعتقد ان من اهم المواضيع التي اراها ممتعه 
1- تطبيقات الهندسة الكيميائية في الحفاظ على البيئة
2- تطبيقات الهندسة الكيميائية في الحفاظ على الطاقة وتوليدها من مصادر متجدده
3- تطبيقات النانوتكنولوجي في الهندسة الكيميائية
4- الاتجاهات الحديثه في الهندسة البيوكيميائية
والسلام عليكم


----------



## أم نبأ (17 يناير 2010)

*افيدونا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اناكمان خلصت بكالاريوس وعاوذة اعمل الماستر ان شاء الله في مجال الهندسة البئية البيعرف معلومات عن هذا المجال ياحبذا لو افادني وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أبو عرب كيميكال (18 يناير 2010)

التوجه الآن على الهندسة البيئية
و أهم شيء الميول و الرغبة


----------



## باش مهندسة (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا كمان خريجة هندسة كيميائية وبإذن الله ببدأ الماجستير بعد رمضان بالإنتاج الأنظف وهو يختص بالبيئة والسلامة الصناعية وتقليل تكلفة التصنيع عن طريق تقليل التالف والمخلفات والإستفادة منها
دعواتكم


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (4 يوليو 2010)

chemical engineering and material advance هل تعلمين ان رتشاردسن كان يدرس في جامعه نيوكاسل البريطانيه وصدر تصنيف جديد افاد ان افضل مكان للدراسه وخاصه في مجال الهندسه الكيمياويه هو في جامعه نيوكاسل البريطانيه والاختصاصات المتوفره chemical engineering and material advance وكذلك chemical engineering and design علما ان لبه البحث research وهوافضل من taught واحذر الطلبه من الاخير لانه غير مقبول في جامعاتنا و تتركز اولا على project management and design اما المواضيع فان العالم متجه نحو الصناعه النفطيه وسبل تطويرها وبالامكان شخصيا المساعده في ذلك by azhar _ uk


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (4 يوليو 2010)

شباب تكلفه الدراسه في جامعه نيوكاسل البريطانيه حوالي 13700 باون تكلفه كليه ومن تجربه شخصيه by azhar _uk


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (4 يوليو 2010)

من الممكن التنوع في مجال الماستر نحو petroleum engineering للاضافه فقط


----------



## صفاء عبد الرسول (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اني مهندس كيمياوي حاصل على شهادة دبلوم عالي في الهندسة الوراثية والتقنيات الاحيائية حاليا طالب ماجستير في نفس التخصص ارجو ان تعطوني رايكم حول موضوع الاطروحة والذي يكون مزيجا بين الهندسة الكيمياوية وعلوم الحياة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (4 يوليو 2010)

في حالتك جمعت بين نوعين من العلوم ونهذا من اسوء الاختصاصات التي يختارها الطالب لانها تشتت علومه ولا تترك له مجال للتخصص صراحه وافضل شي ان تتجه نحو اما food engineering or enviroment engineering ولله الموفق by azhar_uk


----------



## وضاحة (21 أبريل 2011)

ماشاء الله 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (21 أبريل 2011)

هناك تخصصات جميلة وبصراحة الهندسة الكيميائية مجالات اكمال الدراسة فيها واسعة 
مثل هندسة المياه والبيئة أو صحة البيئة أو ادارة هندسية أو هندسة الطاقة لكن هل انتي موظفة؟ من راييي لو تكملين دراستك في نفس مجال عملك حتى تتمكنين من التطور الوظيفي والابداع في نفس مجال العمل 
والله الموفق ...


----------



## ramzi ata (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*البايو كيمياوي وبس ......وبالتوفيق*


----------



## م باسل وردان (9 ديسمبر 2011)

اعمل ماستر بالبوليميرات وهي من اهم الاختصاصات ..وخاصة ماستر بريطانيا
والله يوفقك يارب


----------

